# 37 weeks, babies weigh over 7 pounds already help!



## Twinsmommy

I am new here, I am struggling. I am 37 weeks pregnant with twins and my babies(di/di) weigh over 7 pounds each as of last MOnday..I do not know what they weigh now. I just know its over 7 pounds. There is no sign of labor. My cervix is high and closed. I am walking (as much as i can it hurts to walk) and having sex daily.I am having my babies vaginally so there is no scheduled c section. I am so uncomfortable rightnow. I dont sleep. I cant eat. I cant do anything, you ladies know how it is I am sure.Last night I had pretty (TMI) rough sex to speed things along and thankfully I am feeling some pressure and a little cramping. I lost my mucus plug 3 weeks ago.This is my third pregnancy, my two singleton boys each weighed over 8 pounds and I went into labor naturally with them at 39 weeks. If I go that long with the twins, they will be HUGE. Already the preemie clothes I bought are out the window. HELP ME!!!!!!!! Any ideas to help things along?:shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

Relax and breath hun. At 37wks you are not far off now, and babies should only gain another 1/4Ib over next 2wks. It is also possible that the weights have been overestimated - scanning is notoriously inaccurate.

I had 9 and 7Ib babies at 38wks, managed to squeeze them into the first size of clothing for a few weeks, and carried them fine - albeit with a bit of pain and discomfort. Good luck hun, those bubbas will likely come very soon x


----------



## Plus2

Wow - big sizes for twins :thumbup:
Good luck, I'm sure it won't be long now.
:flower:


----------



## _Vicky_

I had the boys at 37+4 - I was induced as is standard at that gestation for twins where I am. They estimated the boys over 7lb but Sam was 5lb 4 and Fynn 5lb 12.

I know you feel awful and really want them here but believe me you have given them the best start they could possibly have - the end is in sight - good luck sweetie xxx


----------

